

Going Solar: Six Month Update - bdfh42
http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2338834,00.asp

======
bdfh42
The original solar system selection process is documented here
<http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2308674,00.asp> and covers details
like the up front costs

